# Excelsior



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2004)

Could spanish moss work as a substitute for it?


----------



## JJuchems (Feb 16, 2004)

Dried or alive? I would be careful. I have heard reports of frogs getting thier legs caught in dried moss. I have used dried moss in my Q. tanks because I just throw it away.
Later and Happy Frogging,
Jason Juchems


----------



## Arklier (Mar 1, 2004)

I personally don't like to use excelsior, mainly because when you shake the flies out, pieces of it fall in the cup as well. I've noticed it getting stuck in the frogs' tongues when they try to shoot for a fly on a piece of it in the tank, so you have to pick the pieces out before you put them in the tank.


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2004)

I agree with the last post.I use#7 plastic canvas in my fruit fly vials.I have used excelsior and it helps out production some but getting it out of the vials to clean them is sorta nasty.
Mark W.


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

Excelsior, is very cheap, you can get it al walmart or local craft store for $1-2. I use it in every culture I make and it seems to help a ton. It does not help as much with heidi, but for the smaller it seems to help a lot with production and how long the culture lasts.

Just my opinion,



Ryan said:


> Could spanish moss work as a substitute for it?


----------



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2004)

Thanks for all the help, i picked some up, i have spanish moss, it is dead, but i just have noo use for it.


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2004)

ive used dried spanish moss on many occassion. I switched back to coffee filters for my last culture because as of lately i have been having mold problems in my cultures. I am leaving for vacation soon and i cant risk having anymore of my cultures crash. But spanish moss works very well.


----------

